# Eterm och end

## julmust

Till nästa problem då...

Jo, när jag trycker på End-tangenten i en Eterm så skrivs teckent ~ ut bara. Jag vill ju komma till slutet! Osis.. Home-knappen funkar dock.

Några ideér?

----------

## b-llwyd

Prova att lägga in någon av dessa i din /etc/bashrc  (hette den så?), om det är bash du använder.

```

bindkey "\e[4~" end-of-line

eller

bindkey "\e[8~" end-of-line

```

----------

## julmust

det funkade ej...

märk väl att det bara är i Eterm som det kladdar.. funkar utmärkt i övrigt.

----------

## ozt

Står om det där på deras hemsida. 

http://eterm.sourceforge.net

----------

## moonlite

Eterm är knepig på det här området...  man får definera det i sin .Eterm/themes/Eterm/user.cfg av någon anledning...

iaf så fixade jag det såhär:

    bind 0xff57 to echo '^E'

----------

## moonlite

Det förutsätter ju att "0xff57" är END...

----------

## moonlite

Sådär gjorde jag till slut...

$HOME/.Eterm/themes/Eterm/user.cfg:

begin actions

    bind 0xff57 to echo '^E'

    bind 0xff50 to echo '^A'

end actions

Och detta för alla andra konsoller och terminaler

$HOME/.inputrc:

"\e[8~": end-of-line

"\e[4~": end-of-line

"\e[1~": beginning-of-line

"\e[5~": beginning-of-line

----------

